
Deep Learning Machine Teaches Itself Chess in 72 Hours - franzb
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541276/deep-learning-machine-teaches-itself-chess-in-72-hours-plays-at-international-master/
======
ColinWright
I have previously documented the many, _many_ submissions of this story, and
yet still there is almost no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10239987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10239987)

